# using 2nd wifi modem as a wifi bridge to access to net



## gsmsikar (Aug 1, 2011)

can someone help me out too ?

i have these two wireless modem router 
my BSNL connection is connected with ZTE ZXDSL 531B 
and another extra wireless modem router i have is Huawei MT841 , 

i am using 531B at my home but in some area in my home the network doesent reaches , so i want to connect my extra mt841 wirelessly with my 531B and then use the internet in the low network area using mt841 ...

please help 

i am attaching the image of what i want ..

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9213/4202001.png


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 3, 2011)

Please verify & set up ur Huawei MT841 in repeater mode


----------

